# Umgangssprache, Standardsprache, Fachsprache, Hochdeutsch, Regionalismus



## Hutschi

Hallo,

ich bin etwas verwirrt.

Klar ist, dass mit Standarddeutsch, meist die Schriftsprache gemeint ist - und zwar die heute übliche. (Wenn man davon absieht, dass es eine Rechtschreibreform gab, denn hier ist die Sache heftig umstritten.)

Nicht zu Standarddeutsch gehören Fachsprachen.

Hochdeutsch wird meist synonym zu Standarddeutsch verwendet, außer in linguistischem Kontext.

Gehört die Umgangssprache zu Hochdeutsch?
Gehören, wenn man es genauer nimmt, Regionalismen zu Hochdeutsch? Wie verbreitet müssen sie sein? Beispiel: Es gibt eine deutliche Sprachgrenze zwischen "Sonnabend" und "Samstag", eine weitere zwischen "Knödel" und "Kloß", eine zwischen "Pfannkuchen" und "Eierkuchen", eine andere zwischen "Pfannkuchen", "Krapfen", "Berliner", einige der Begriffe werden in manchen Gegenden "falsch" verstanden. Gehören sie zu Standarddeutsch, zu Hochdeutsch oder sind es Regionalismen?

Gehören fachsprachliche Ausdrücke zu Hochdeutsch oder nicht? Wie ist es mit Standarddeutsch? 

Gehören umgangssprachliche Ausdrücke dazu?


----------



## Kajjo

Eine interessante Frage, die wohl aber leider zu keinem endgültigen Ergebnis führen wird... Ein praktisches, einfaches Vorgehen, das sich im Alltag bewährt hat, ist folgendes:

1) Hochsprache = Standardsprache (außer in der Linguistik)
2) Fachsprachen und Vulgärsprache gehören zur Hochsprache
3) Umgangssprache gehört zur Hochsprache
4) Dialekte und Mundarten gehören natürlich nicht zur Hochsprache
5) Regionalismen gehören nur insoweit zur Hochsprache, wie sie allgemein _verstanden_ _und akzeptiert_ werden und z.B. den normalen Wortbildungsregeln (bei Vokabeln) oder Grammatikregeln (im Falle von Satzbau) folgen (alle Deine Beispiele würde ich als standardsprachlich einstufen, aber z.B. ist "bisserl" reiner Dialekt) <natürlich nicht nur beschränkt auf Grammatik, sondern auf das Regelwerk im allgemeinen> Im Regelfall sind Regionalismen also nicht Bestandteil der Hochsprache!

Saloppe Ausdrücke, Redewendungen und Vulgärsprache sind überwiegend Bestandteil der Hochsprache. Hier geht es häufig eher um Sprachniveau und soziale Akzeptanz als um sprachliche Zugehörigkeit der Vokabeln: "Arsch", "pissen", "sich einen runterholen"

Voraussetzung für die standardsprachliche Einordnung ist neben der Nutzung des oben beschriebenen Vokabulars für mich vor allem die korrekte Anwendung von Grammatik, Rechtschreibung, Interpunktion und verwandten Regeln. Viele mundartliche Varianten unterscheiden sich frappierend in der Grammatik oder Nutzung, obwohl das Vokabular selbst noch recht nahe an der Hochsprache liegt.

Kajjo


----------



## Hutschi

Sonnabend und Samstag sind Synonyme und werden überregional verstanden. Bei "Pfannkuchen" ist das nicht der Fall. Das hätte ich nicht geglaubt, da für mich Pfannkuchen bis vor nicht langer Zeit völlig eindeutig waren und ich sie nicht mit Eierkuchen verwechselt hätte. Jetzt weiß ich, dass regional viele Leute Eierkuchen als Pfannkuchen bezeichnen und die andere Bedeutung nicht kennen. Sie nennen Pfannkuchen dann "Berliner". Ich denke, wenn ein Begriff in einem genügend großen Gebiet verstanden wird, gehört er mit zur Standardsprache. Trotzdem ist das problematisch, da jeder instinktiv meint, seine eigene Region sei ausschlaggebend.

Bernd


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Sonnabend und Samstag sind Synonyme und werden überregional verstanden. Bei "Pfannkuchen" ist das nicht der Fall. Das hätte ich nicht geglaubt, da für mich Pfannkuchen bis vor nicht langer Zeit völlig eindeutug waren und ich sie nicht mit Eierkuchen verwechselt hätte. Jetzt weiß ich, dass regional viele Leute Eierkuchen als Pfannkuchen bezeichnen und die andere Bedeutung nicht kennen. Sie nennen sie dann "Berliner". Ich denke, wenn ein Begriff in einem genügend großen Gebiet verstanden wird, gehört er mit zur Standardsprache. Trotzdem ist das problematisch, da jeder instinktiv meint, seine eigene Region sei ausschlaggebend.


Ja, diese Begriffe sind natürlich schon schwierige Fälle. Die Wörter sind standardsprachlich, aber die Bedeutung variiert. Als Kind hätte ich auch nie gedacht, daß Pfannkuchen und Berliner nicht für alle das gleiche bedeuten.n Ist schon merkwürdig!

Kajjo


----------



## AGATHA2

Wenn nun aber für ein und dasselbe Ding in verschiedenen Regionen verschiedene Begriffe verwendet werden, von denen keiner allgemein verständlich ist ? Nach welchen Kriterien wird dann der standardsprachliche Begriff ausgewählt ? und von wem ?
Erschwert wird die Problematik ja noch dadurch, dass es in solchen Fällen nicht unbedingt in allen Regionen bekannt ist, dass man anderswo einen völlig anderen Begriff verwendet. Knifflige Sache !


----------



## Hutschi

Aus aktuellem Anlass: Nochmal zu Standarddeutsch vs. Umgangssprache

Deutsche Umgangssprache ist keine "falsche" deutsche Sprache.
Standarddeutsch ist standardisierte Sprache.

Wikipedia drückt es so aus: Standarddeutsch – Wikipedia

*Standarddeutsch* ist das Ergebnis der Normung der deutschen Sprache. [...]
Im Modell von Sprachzentren ist die oberste Ebene, die der _Vollzentren_. Dort sind die Elemente des _Standarddeutsch_ zugeordnet: die _bundesdeutsche bzw. deutschländische,_ die _österreichische_ und die _deutschschweizerischeStandardvarietät_, die in Lexik, Syntax,Morphologie und Phonetik Abweichungen voneinander haben.

Die Standardvarietäten überdachen jeweils die in den Halb- und Viertelzentren vorhandenen nicht standardisierten (_Non)_- und/oderSubstandard_(Sub)_-Varietäten mit ihrer sprachlichen Vielfalt von beispielsweise Alltags- bzw. Umgangssprachen, Dialekten, Technolekten (Fachsprachen) und Soziolekten wie Jugendsprachen.[1][2][3][4][5]
Umgangssprache – Wikipedia

Die *Umgangssprache*, auch *Alltagssprache*, ist – im Gegensatz zur Standardsprache und auch zur Fachsprache – die Sprache, die im täglichen Umgang benutzt wird, aber keinem spezifischen Soziolekt entspricht.

Hieraus schlussfolgere ich, dass genormte Ausdrücke Standarddeutsch und zugleich Umgangssprache sein können. Beide Bereiche überlappen sich sehr stark.

Mit "falscher" Sprache hat weder das eine noch das andere zu tun.

Regionale Sprache kann Dialekt sein, aber auch einem dialektgefärbten Standarddeutsch nahe kommen.



> AGATHA2: Wenn nun aber für ein und dasselbe Ding in verschiedenen Regionen verschiedene Begriffe verwendet werden, von denen keiner allgemein verständlich ist ? Nach welchen Kriterien wird dann der standardsprachliche Begriff ausgewählt ? und von wem ?



Zum Teil wird der standardsprachliche Begriff durch EU-Normung festgelegt. Das trifft zum Beispiel bei "Marmelade" und "Konfitüre" zu, die mit neuen standardisierten Bedeutungen versehen wurden. Kriterium war hier wohl eine wechselseitige eindeutige Zuordnung von englischsprachigen Begriffe. "Marmelade" erhielt die Bedeutung *marmalade *(aus Zitrusfrüchten).  Damit wurden Begriffe wie "Erdbeermarmelade" aus der Standardsprache verbannt, hielten sich aber harnäckig, und die EU musste nachgeben.
So setzte sich zumindest teilweise die ursprüngliche Bedeutung wieder standardsprachlich durch. Regional dürfen die herkömmlichen Bedeutungen wieder verwendet werden. Aus der Umgangssprache war der Begriff nie verschwunden, nur aus den Läden.


----------



## Kajjo

Ja, schon vor zehn Jahren (!) haben wir uns über das gleiche Thema unterhalten. Wie interessant und wie schade eigentlich, dass diese wichtigen Begriffe so unklar zu definieren sind. Ich habe das damals ja in #2 recht gut zusammengefasst und finde das immer noch stimmig.

*Standardsprache* ist das, was standardisiert ist, vereinfacht mal "was im Duden steht und nicht besonders markiert ist". Der Normalbürger nennt das auch "hochdeutsch", da wir hier auch Linguisten haben, die auf "hochdeutsch wie oberdeutsch" pochen, verwenden wir bevorzugt "standardsprachlich" statt dem ansonsten allgemein üblichen "hochdeutsch".

*Sprachebenen* *("Register")* wie gehobene oder saloppe Ausdrucksweise, Umgangsprache, Vulgarismen, Fachausdrücke kennzeichnen die Ausdrucksweise, gehören aber im allgemeinen zur Standardsprache. "Umgangssprache" kennzeichnet oft Ausdrucksweisen, die nur gesprochen oder salopp verwendet werden. Nicht-standardsprachliche Schreibweisen, Grammatik oder Aussprache sollten nicht vereinfachend als Umgangssprache tituliert werden [siehe unten].

*Regionalismen *(z.B. Pfannkuchen/Eierkuchen, Samstag/Sonnabend) können ganz normal standardsprachlich sein, sie können aber auch nicht-standardsprachlich und damit falsch sein (z.B. die Norddeutsche Trennung "Da kann ich nichts für!" statt "Dafür kann ich nichts!"). Da Schweiz und Österreich eigenständige Nationen sind, werden deren Regionalismen als separate Standardsprachen aufgefasst -- was politisch gewiss Sinn macht, sprachlich sehe ich allerdings keinen Unterschied zu anderen Dialekten und finde diese Auffassung daher verwirrend für Deutsch-als Fremdsprachler, die im allgemeinen bundesdeutsche Standardsprache lernen.

*Dialektale und mundartliche Einflüsse* sind keine Standardsprache ("bisserl").


DISKUSSION

Interessant zur Diskussion finde ich die unklare Lage bezüglich *Umgangssprache*. Meine obige Aussagen dazu, "Nicht-standardsprachliche Schreibweisen, Grammatik oder Aussprache sollten nicht vereinfachend als Umgangssprache tituliert werden", ist genau das, wogegen wir alle oft verstoßen. Umgangssprachlich wird leider oft im Sinne von "sagen viele Menschen fälschlicherweise im Alltag/in Norddeutschland/in Bayern so" gebraucht und genau das führt meines Erachtens in die Irre. Nur wie könnte man diesen Fall besser nennen?

Ich finde es auf jeden Fall schade und irreführend, wenn nicht-standardsprachliche Inhalte als "umgangsprachlich" bezeichnet werden, anstatt sie klar als falsch oder dialektal zu benennen.

Zu Hutschi Marmeladenbeispiel: Nein, ich finde, das geht völlig am Ziel vorbei. Konfitüre und Marmelade sind beide klar standardsprachlich, die Gesetzgebung hat bloß genauer definiert, was als was lebensmittelrechtlich bezeichnet werden darf. Recht bricht ja nicht Sprache. Es gibt unzählig viele absurde, skurrile oder strittige Beispiele aus dem Recht, die mit der Alltagsverwendung kollidieren.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Hieraus schlussfolgere ich, dass genormte Ausdrücke Standarddeutsch und zugleich Umgangssprache sein können. Beide Bereiche überlappen sich sehr stark.


Standard- und Umgangssprache sind _Register_ einer Sprache.


Hutschi said:


> Mit "falscher" Sprache hat weder das eine noch das andere zu tun.


In verschiedenen Sprechsituationen gelten verscheiden Register als akzeptable/angemessen. Das ist die Hauptbedeutung des Konzeptes _Register_.


Hutschi said:


> Standarddeutsch ist standardisierte Sprache.


Genauer:_ Standarddeutsch_ bezeichnet *eine* standardisierte Sprache. Es gibt mindestens drei Standardregister des Deutschen.


Hutschi said:


> Zum Teil wird der standardsprachliche Begriff durch EU-Normung festgelegt.


Nein, dem würde ich vehement widersprechen. Dein Beispiel hat etwas mit Handelsbezeichnungen zu tun und diese gehören in den Bereich _Fachsprache_.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> ...
> 
> Interessant zur Diskussion finde ich die unklare Lage bezüglich *Umgangssprache*. Meine obige Aussagen dazu, "Nicht-standardsprachliche Schreibweisen, Grammatik oder Aussprache sollten nicht vereinfachend als Umgangssprache tituliert werden", ist genau das, wogegen wir alle oft verstoßen. Umgangssprachlich wird leider oft im Sinne von "sagen viele Menschen fälschlicherweise im Alltag/in Norddeutschland/in Bayern so" gebraucht und genau das führt meines Erachtens in die Irre. Nur wie könnte man diesen Fall besser nennen? ...



Hallo, Kajjo,
das Wort "fälschlicherweise" ist der springende Punkt.



> Umgangssprachlich wird leider oft im Sinne von "sagen viele Menschen fälschlicherweise im Alltag/in Norddeutschland/in Bayern so"



Ich verstehe "umgangssprachlich"  im Sinne von "sagen viele Menschen (korrekt) im Alltag/in Norddeutschland/in Bayern so".

Ich habe nie verstanden, dass "umgangssprachlich" die Bedeutung "falsch" haben soll.
Viielleicht könnte man aber "in der Alltagssprache" verwenden.




> ↑
> Hutschi: Zum Teil wird der standardsprachliche Begriff durch EU-Normung festgelegt.
> 
> 
> 
> Bernd (und analog Kajjo) Nein, dem würde ich vehement widersprechen. Dein Beispiel hat etwas mit Handelsbezeichnungen zu tun und diese gehören in den Bereich _Fachsprache_.
Click to expand...

Die Handelsbezeichnungen sind soweit vorgedrungen, dass es im Konsum keine Konfitüre mehr gibt. Wenn ich Erdbeerkonfitüre verlange, erhalte ich Erdbeermarmelade. Ich denke doch, dass solche Festlegungen im Laufe der Zeit die Umgangssprache erreichen und den alten Begriff ersetzen. Zunächst ist es fachsprachlich. Aber die Regeln bestraften standardsprachliche Verwendung im Sinne der vorhergehenden Standardisierung mit hohen Strafen. Damit scheint es aber jetzt vorbei  zu sein. Es gibt eben jetzt ein Homonym und einen Anglizismus mehr.

_PS: Anglizismen sind nicht unbedingt etwas Schlechtes oder Falsches._


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Ich finde es auf jeden Fall schade und irreführend, wenn nicht-standardsprachliche Inhalte als "umgangsprachlich" bezeichnet werden, anstatt sie klar als falsch oder dialektal zu benennen.


Es wäre extrem irreführend umgangssprachliche Ausdrücke als "falsch" zu beschreiben. _Falsch_ und _richtig_ ist nur in Bezug auf ein Register überhaupt definierbar. Wenn etwas standardsprachlich "flasch" ist, muss es das umgangssprachlich noch längst nicht sein. "Falsch" ohne weitere Qualifikation kann eigentlich nur bedeuten _falsch in allen Registern_ oder ein gegebener Kontext schreibt ein bestimmtes Register vor, dann bedeutet es _falsch im gegebenen Kontext_.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Ich habe nie verstanden, dass "umgangssprachlich" die Bedeutung "falsch" haben soll. Viielleicht könnte man aber "in der Alltagssprache" verwenden.


Mir kommt es oft so vor, als ob du genau jenes ab und zu machst... Aber gut, dass wir einer Meinung sind, dass auch "umgangssprachlich" eben standardsprachlich korrekt sein muss.



> im Konsum keine Konfitüre mehr gibt. Wenn ich Erdbeerkonfitüre verlange, erhalte ich Erdbeermarmelade


Genau andersherum, oder? Das, was der Normalbürger Marmelade nennt, heißt lebensmittelrechtlich ausschließlich Konfitüre. Marmelade besteht immer aus Zitrusfrüchten. Erdbeermarmelade gibt es also formalrechtlich nicht, auch wenn das jeder so sagt. Die Handelsbezeichnung "Marmelade" darf jedoch in Deutschland und Österreich auch für Konfitüren verwendet werden, wenn sie direkt an den Endverbraucher abgegeben werden und kein innergemeinschaftlicher Handel damit betrieben wird (Ausnahmeregelung nach Bürgerprotesten).



> Ich denke doch, dass solche Festlegungen im Laufe der Zeit die Umgangssprache erreichen und den alten Begriff ersetzen.


Bei Marmelade ist das ja offensichtlich noch nicht gelungen. Jedes Kind und jede Uroma sagt Marmelade auch zur Erdbeerkonfitüre. Aber ja, es kann schon Fälle geben, in denen Formalitäten den Einzug in die Alltagssprache schaffen.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Es wäre extrem irreführend umgangssprachliche Ausdrücke als "falsch" zu beschreiben. _Falsch_ und _richtig_ ist nur in Bezug auf ein Register überhaupt definierbar. Wenn etwas standardsprachlich "flasch" ist, muss es das umgangssprachlich noch längst nicht sein. "Falsch" ohne weitere Qualifikation kann eigentlich nur bedeuten _falsch in allen Registern_ oder ein gegebener Kontext schreibt ein bestimmtes Register vor, dann bedeutet es _falsch im gegebenen Kontext_.


Jetzt hast du mich doch wieder verwirrt und dem Grundtenor hier widersprochen. Schade! Es klang schon so einheitlich...

+ Umgangssprache ist im allgemeinen standardsprachlich. Darüber sind wir uns doch einig, oder?

+ Die Sprachebene (oder das Register) bestimmt nicht, ob etwas standardsprachlich ist oder nicht, sondern nur, ob etwas in einer bestimmten Situation angemessen oder passend ist. Fachsprache und Vulgarismen sind im allgemeinen standardsprachlich.

Wieso schreibst du nun aber plötzlich "Wenn etwas standardsprachlich "flasch" ist, muss es das umgangssprachlich noch längst nicht sein." -- diese Aussage empfinde ich als absolut falsch. Wir waren uns doch einig, dass Umgangssprache nur ein Register ist, aber Standardsprache nicht abhängig vom Register ist.

Wenn etwas gegen standardsprachliche Grammatik oder Orthographie verstößt, dann ist es falsch -- ganz egal in welchem Register. Wer "Arschloch" ohne R schreibt, schreibt eben falsch. Völlig egal, an welchem Register er sich gerade versucht. Wer "dir" und "dich" verwechselt, begeht einen Fehler, ganz egal in welchem Register. Dialektal kann so etwas üblich sein, ist dann aber nicht standardsprachlich.

So und nur so ergeben die Begriffe Alltags- oder Umgangssprache einen Sinn: Als Sprachebene der Standardsprache.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Die Handelsbezeichnungen sind soweit vorgedrungen, dass es im Konsum keine Konfitüre mehr gibt. Wenn ich Erdbeerkonfitüre verlange, erhalte ich Erdbeermarmelade.


Ich glaube, Du bringst hier was gewaltig durcheinander. Die EU wollte die Bezeichnung _Erdbeermarmelade_ verbannen und die Bezeichnung _Erdbeerkonfitüre_ vorschreiben, nicht anders herum. Das ist aber alles schon längst vom Tisch. _Erdbeermarmelade _ist nach wie vor eine zulässige Handelsbezeichnung (und _Erdbeerkonfitüre _natürlich auch).


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> + Umgangssprache ist im allgemeinen standardsprachlich. Darüber sind wir uns doch einig, oder?


Nein. Standardsprache und Umgangssprache sind unterschiedliche Register. Was in der Kneipe abends beim Bier akzeptables Deutsch ist, ist es bei einer Sonntagsfestrede noch lange nicht und umgekehrt können Formulierungen, die in der Sonntagsfestrede angemessen sind, in der Kneipe vollkommen daneben sein.


Kajjo said:


> Die Sprachebene (oder das Register) bestimmt nicht, ob etwas standardsprachlich ist oder nicht


_Standardsprache_ *ist* sprachwissenschaftlich die Bezeichnung eines Registers. _Umgangssprache _auch. Und genau an dieser Definition orientieren sich auch Wörterbücher wie der Duden, wenn er einen Ausdruck als "umgangssprachlich" bezeichnet.

Anders sind Kennzeichnungen "österreichisch, süddeutsch" und "schweizerisch". Diese beziehen sich auf die (mindestens) drei unterschiedliche Standardregister des Deutschen.


Kajjo said:


> Wer "Arschloch" ohne R schreibt, schreibt eben falsch.


Genau. Dies ist ein Beispiel für


berndf said:


> "Falsch" ohne weitere Qualifikation kann eigentlich nur bedeuten _falsch in allen Registern_


----------



## Kajjo

Kneipe hier, Sonntagsrede dort -- standardsprachlich kann das korrekt sein, auch wenn man die Anlässe tauscht. Dann passt eben die Ebene nicht und damit die Angemessenheit nicht, gleichwohl wäre beides korrektes Deutsch.

Nochmal: "Nicht-standardsprachliche Schreibweisen, Grammatik oder Aussprache sollten nicht vereinfachend als Umgangssprache tituliert werden", ist genau das, wogegen wir alle oft verstoßen. Umgangssprachlich wird leider oft im Sinne von "sagen viele Menschen fälschlicherweise im Alltag/in Norddeutschland/in Bayern so" gebraucht und genau das führt meines Erachtens in die Irre. Nur wie könnte man diesen Fall besser nennen?

Ich finde es auf jeden Fall schade und irreführend, wenn nicht-standardsprachliche Inhalte als "umgangsprachlich" bezeichnet werden, anstatt sie klar als falsch oder dialektal zu benennen. 

Die Frage bleibt: Ist Umgangssprache ein Teil der Standardsprache oder sind im Duden als "umgangssprachlich" markierte Wörter standardsprachlich falsch -- würden im Aufsatz vom Lehrer angestrichen? Was meint der Duden? Segnet er solche Wörter für Scrabble, für den Schulaufsatz, für die Dissertation als korrekte Schreibweise ab oder markiert "umgangssprachlich" in Wirklichkeit "falsch"?


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> Ich habe nie verstanden, dass "umgangssprachlich" die Bedeutung "falsch" haben soll.


Nun, das nehme ich leider wiederholt anders wahr. Du verwendest den Begriff "umgangssprachlich" oft, um FALSCHES Deutsch zu charakterisieren. Genau deswegen rgee ich mich so oft darüber auf und deswegen diskutieren wir hier unter anderem. Aber es wäre schön, wenn wir uns diesbezüglich einig wären in Zukunft, dass auch Umgangssprache standardsprachlich zu sein hat.



> Perseas: 2) "Am Wochenende fahren wir an den Strand, wenn das Wetter gut ist und wir sind gesund" -- Hutschi: 2) wird manchmal umgangssprachlich verwendet.


Falsche Wortreihenfolge, nicht standardsprachlich.



> Mit "ä" kenne ich umgangssprachlich auch "Was hältet Ihr davon?"


Falsche Konjugation, nicht standardsprachlich.



> dass in einigen Gegenden bis heute das "g" am Silbenanfang umgangssprachlich wie ein "j" ausgesprochen wird.


Falsche Aussprache, nicht standardsprachlich.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Nochmal: "Nicht-standardsprachliche Schreibweisen, Grammatik oder Aussprache sollten nicht vereinfachend als Umgangssprache tituliert werden", ist genau das, wogegen wir alle oft verstoßen. Umgangssprachlich wird leider oft im Sinne von "sagen viele Menschen fälschlicherweise im Alltag/in Norddeutschland/in Bayern so" gebraucht und genau das führt meines Erachtens in die Irre. Nur wie könnte man diesen Fall besser nennen?


Sehe ich auch so. Das Etikett "umgangssprachlich" hat in solchen Aussagen nichts verloren. Umgangssprachliche und dialektale Register haben genauso ihre Regeln wie standardsprachliche, nur u.U. andere.


Kajjo said:


> Falsche Aussprache, nicht standardsprachlich.


Das ist ein gutes Beispiel, wo falsch registerspezifisch ist.
_Die We*j*e sind in Hambur*ch* nicht *j*estreut_.
halte ich regional in nicht-dialektaler Umgangssprache für möglich, in Standardsprache (egal welche) aber nicht, zumindest nicht mehr. Historisch ist es natürlich umgekehrt. Die plosive Aussprache war ursprünglich oberdeutsch dialektal und hat sich auch in die mitteldeutsche Standardsprache vorgearbeitet.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Das ist ein gutes Beispiel, wo falsch registerspezifisch ist: _Die We*j*e sind in Hambur*ch* nicht *j*estreut_.
> 
> halte ich regional in nicht-dialektaler Umgangssprache für möglich, in Standardsprache (egal welche) aber nicht, zumindest nicht mehr.


Genau da unterscheiden wir uns. Ich würde das einfach als mundartlich und damit nicht-standardsprachlich bezeichnen. In der Berliner Mundart mag das gesprochen "richtig" sein, geschrieben wird es ja ohnehin nicht so. Aber Umgangssprache ist für mich ein Register der Standardsprache und nicht abweichend von der Standardsprache. Weder die Schreibweise noch die Aussprache sind für mich "umgangssprachlich" -- das ist genau die Verwirrung, die ich meine: Umgangssprache als irreführender Begriff für Mundart, Dialekt oder schlichtweg "üblichen" Fehler.

Bleiben wir doch bei klaren Definitionen:

Das Beispiel wäre die mundartliche Aussprache in Berlin. Sie entspricht nicht der standarddeutschen Aussprache, weder im gehobenen, alltäglichen, umgangssprachlichen, fachsprachchlichen oder sonst einer Sprachebene des Standarddeutschen.


----------



## berndf

Das hat absolut nichts mit Berlin zu tun. _Wege _mit [g] statt mit [j] und _Weg _mit [k] statt mit [ç] auszusprechen ist ursprünglich süddeutscher Dialekt, der sich erst im 19. und 20. Jahrhundert nördlich des Weiswurstäquators durchgesetzt hat. Es ist die in Nord- und Mitteldeutschland regional angemessene Realisierung des /g/. Bei Sprechern, die vor dem zweiten Weltkrieg geboren sind, ist diese Aussprache auch in standardsprachlichen Registern immer noch üblich (sofern sie noch leben). Mein Großvater (1905-1991), der Lehrer durch und durch war (zuletzt Kreisschulrat in Fallingbostel) und für den "sauberes" Deutsch Ehrensache wahr, hat sich natürlich _auf den Wech_ gemacht. Aber interessanterweise nicht _jemacht_, außer er sprach bewusst umgangssprachlich, was er, wenn er es tat, mit gleicher Präzision wie tat, wie er sich der Standardsprache bediente.


----------



## Kajjo

Vorab: "Weg > Wech" glaube ich sofort für Norddeutschland, aber "jemacht" ist Berlinerisch.

Wichtiger wäre mir die Definition dessen, was wir mundartlich nennen und das Vermischen der Begrifflichkeiten von Umgangssprache und Mundart vermeiden.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> aber "jemacht" ist Berlinerisch


Nein, das ist schlicht und einfach falsch. Nur weil _Berlinerisch _diese Aussprache auch hat, macht es das nicht zu _Berlinerisch_.


Kajjo said:


> Wichtiger wäre mir die Definition dessen, was wir mundartlich nennen und das Vermischen der Begrifflichkeiten von Umgangssprache und Mundart vermeiden.


Im Prinzip gebe ich Dir Recht, nur eben nicht in diesem Fall. Es handelt sich hier um eine mehr oder weniger künstliche, rezente Änderung der Standardsprache, die die Umgangssprache (noch) nicht vollständig nachvollzogen hat.


----------



## elroy

Ich bin mit Bernd, der, wie ich glaube, den Sachverhalt kurz und bündig richtig dargestellt hat.

Kajjo, ich glaube, Du redest teilweise an Hutschi vorbei. Wenn ich seine Beiträge richtig verstehe, meint er, dass man nicht alles, was standardsprachlich falsch ist aber in der Umgangssprache vorkommt, automatisch als "falsch" abstempeln sollte. Du meinst dagegen, dass auch Umgangssprache "standardsprachlich zu sein hat" und dass Umgangssprache eine Sprachebene innerhalb der Standardsprache ist (wenn ich Deine Beiträge richtig verstanden habe).

Aber das ist (nicht unbedingt nur, aber zumindest) aus sprachhistorischer Sicht nicht logisch.

Alle Sprachen existieren, bevor sie standardisiert werden (und viele, viele Sprachen auf der Welt sind nicht standardisiert). Das heißt, in _jeder_ Sprache gibt es eine Umgangssprache, egal, ob es _auch_ eine Standardsprache gibt. Standardsprachen entwickeln sich mit der Zeit, aber unabhängig von diesem Standardisierungsprozess entwickelt sich die Umgangssprache weiterhin auf natürlicher Art und wird je nach Sprache in unterschiedlichem Maße von der Standardsprache beeinflusst. Gemeinsam haben aber alle Umgangssprachen, die neben einer Standardsprache leben, dass sie niemals alles von der Standardsprache übernehmen.

_Warum_ sollen bloß _alle_ Muttersprachler, in jedem erdenklichen umgangssprachlichen Zusammenhang, _alle_ standardsprachlichen Regeln, die den Regeln der Umgangssprache im Widerspruch stehen, einfach so auf einmal übernehmen? Wenn diese Umgangssprache seit Generationen gesprochen wird, im Laufe der Jahrhunderte ihren eigenen Weg gegangen ist und in allen alltäglichen Situationen immer wunderbar funktioniert hat...

Abgesehen davon, dass es nicht nachvollziehbar ist, dass dies plötzlich einfach so geschehen soll, widerspricht dieser Ansatz dem, was Menschen zugetraut werden kann. Sprache funktioniert einfach nicht so. Franco hat versucht, während seiner Vorherrschaft alle Sprachen außer Spanisch zu verbannen, aber natürlich hat man diese Sprachen weiterhin gesprochen. Lauter "Sprachakademien" versuchen, "korrekten Sprachgebrauch" vorzuschreiben, aber das setzt sich nur bedingt durch. Die Muttersprache eines Menschen liegt ihm sehr nahe, er bedient sich seiner Muttersprache, um seinen tiefsten Gefühlen und Gedanken Ausdruck zu verleihen. Das entstammt dem Herzen und wird einfach so getan, wie es dem Sprecher _spontan_ und _natürlich_ entspringt. Wenn man beispielsweise in schwerer Not steht, wird man ganz spontan um Hilfe bitten und zwar abgesehen davon, ob nun die Ausdrucksweise den standardsprachlichen Regeln entspricht oder nicht.

Gewiss hat Standardsprache ihre Vorteile und ihr Nutzen. Aber Standardsprache und Umgangssprache können nebeneinander friedlich zusammenleben, mit viel Überlappung aber eben auch Unterschieden in Hinblick auf Richtigkeit und Angemessenheit. Und das ist auch in Ordnung so. "Alles oder nichts" ist sowieso im Leben allgemein keine nützliche Einstellung. Vieles im Leben ist eben grau.

Hier einige Beispiele, die verdeutlichen sollen, wie ich die Lage sehe:

_Ich heiße Heinrich. _- standardsprachlich , umgangssprachlich 
_Ich heißen Heinrich._ - standardsprachlich , umgangssprachlich 
_Freunde gehen, studieren Gott weiß wo oder gehen zur Bundeswehr in irgendeinem Kaff am Arsch der Welt. _- standardsprachlich , umgangssprachlich 
_Die Entscheidung ist ergangen. Das Landesjustizprüfungsamt hat mich in seiner weisen Vorsehung einem Landgericht südlich von Stuttgart zugewiesen. _- standardsprachlich , umgangssprachlich 

(Ich habe mit Zeichen gearbeitet, um knifflige Begriffe wie "falsch", "richtig", "passend", "unpassend" usw. zu vermeiden.)

Die letzten beiden Beispiele habe ich tatsächlichen E-Mails entnommen, die an mich geschickt wurden. Sind also sozusagen nicht auf meinem Mist gewachsen oder so.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Nun, das nehme ich leider wiederholt anders wahr. Du verwendest den Begriff "umgangssprachlich" oft, um FALSCHES Deutsch zu charakterisieren. Genau deswegen rgee ich mich so oft darüber auf und deswegen diskutieren wir hier unter anderem. Aber es wäre schön, wenn wir uns diesbezüglich einig wären in Zukunft, dass auch Umgangssprache standardsprachlich zu sein hat.



Darüber werden wir uns nicht einigen können. Nicht alles, was umgangssprachlich korrekt ist, ist auch standardsprachlich korrekt.
Ich verwende "umgangssprachlich" um im Alltagsgebrauch korrektes Deutsch zu charakterisieren, das aber nicht zum standardisierten Bereich der Sprache gehört.

Deshalb ist es noch nicht falsch. Auch Umgangssprache folgt Regeln.
Diese können anders sein, als die standardsprachlichen.
Hier stimme ich, soweit ich es überschaue, völlig mit elroy überein.


Beispiel:
Das Haus meiner Mutter  - standardsprachlich und umgangssprachlich
Meiner Mutter Haus - standardsprachlich, gehobenes Register, eher poetisch verwendet, nicht umgangssprachlich.
Meiner Mutter ihr Haus - standardsprachlich falsch, umgangssprachlich in vielen Regionen (in den Regionen, in denen sie verwendet werden, ich kenne keine, wo das nicht der Fall ist.)  korrekt
Mai Mudda ihr Häusla - Dialekt.

Formen wie "Meiner Mutter ihr" werden verpönt, beschimpft, aber sie bleiben der Sprache im umgangssprachlichen Bereich erhalten und sind in Volksliedern verfestigt.

Wenn ich es richtig interpretiere, kommen sie schon in ältesten Überlieferungen vor (Meseburger Zaubersprüche Merseburger Zaubersprüche – Wikipedia ).


> thû biguol en Sinthgunt, Sunna era swister; (A3 ; A1)  Da besprach ihn Sinthgunt, die Schwester der Sunna


(der Sunna ihre Schwester)


----------



## elroy

Hutschi said:


> Das Haus meiner Mutter  - standardsprachlich und umgangssprachlich
> Meiner Mutter Haus - standardsprachlich, gehobenes Register, eher poetisch verwendet, nicht umgangssprachlich.
> Meiner Mutter ihr Haus - standardsprachlich falsch, umgangssprachlich in vielen Regionen korrekt
> Mai Mudda ihr Häusla - Dialekt.


 Tolle Beispiele! Man könnte dem noch "der Haus meiner Mutter" oder "das Haus meines Mutters" als standardsprachlich und umgangssprachlich falsche Variante hinzufügen. "Das Haus von meiner Mutter" wäre ein gutes Beispiel für eine in einer Grauzone liegende Form. Umgangssprachlich akzeptabel, standardsprachlich eher weniger begrüßt aber nicht eindeutig _falsch_.

Eine Frage an Kajjo: Wenn Umgangssprache immer standardsprachlich zu sein hat, hat denn eine Form wie "meiner Mutter ihr Haus" überhaupt irgendeinen Platz im Sprachgebrauch? Wann, wenn überhaupt, "darf" man das verwenden? Oder meinst Du etwa, das sollte einfach nie und nimmer verwendet werden?


----------



## Hutschi

elroy said:


> Tolle Beispiele! Man könnte dem noch "der Haus meiner Mutter" oder "das Haus meines Mutters" als standardsprachlich und umgangssprachlich falsche Variante hinzufügen. "Das Haus von meiner Mutter" wäre ein gutes Beispiel für eine in einer Grauzone liegenden Form. Umgangssprachlich akzeptabel, standardsprachlich eher weniger begrüßt aber nicht eindeutig _falsch_.
> ...


Genau.


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Wenn Umgangssprache immer standardsprachlich zu sein hat, hat denn eine Form wie "meiner mutter ihr Haus" überhaupt irgendeinen Platz im Sprachgebrauch? Wann, wenn überhaupt, "darf" man das verwenden? Oder meinst Du etwa, das sollte einfach nie und nimmer verwendet werden?


Dieses Beispiel ist wirklich perfekt -- denn ist zeigt genau die Kluft zwischen meiner Meinung und Hutschis.

_ meiner Mutter ihr Haus_

Meine Analyse: Falsch. Punkt.

Das darf ein Deutsch-als-Fremdsprache-Lernender nicht verwenden, das dürfen Schüler nicht verwenden, das dürfen Nachrichtensprecher nicht verwenden, das ist nicht abgesegnet von Duden oder Canoo. Es gibt einfach Null Überlappungsbereich mit Standardsprache. Die Formulierung ist falsch. Und dieses Wort "falsch" möchte ich auch verwenden dürfen, denn es charakterisiert die Wendung für die vorgenannten Gruppen in idealer Weise: Nicht lernen, nicht verwenden, als falsch auffassen.

Sehr viele Muttersprachler empfinden diese Formulierung als grauslich und höchst dialektal. Sehr viele andere empfinden sie wohl offenbar als völlig normal und verwenden sie ständig, im allgemeinen wegen ihres mundartlichen Hintergrunds. In Regionen, in denen der falsche Possessiv wenig verbreitet ist, assoziiert man die Verwendung im allgemeinen mit mangelnder Bildung.

Warum in aller Welt sollte man diesen falschen Possessiv nicht als "in manchen Regionen fälschlicher Weise verwendet" bezeichnen? Das ist die Wahrheit, oder? Welchen Vorteil hat es, eine Sprachebene zu definieren, in der diese grausliche Wendung "erlaubt" ist? Sie wird verwendet, ja. Aber sie ist nicht korrekt. Nirgends.

Und ja, ich finde, niemand sollte sie heutzutage noch verwenden. Das ist einfach durch und durch grauslich und wer sie verwendet, wird als weniger gebildet wahrgenommen.

_ das Haus von meiner Mutter_

Das ist einfach korrekt und nicht zu beanstanden. In verschiedenen Sprachebenen und Sprechsituationen mag der Genitiv zu bevorzugen sein.


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> Das darf ein Deutsch-als-Fremdsprache-Lernender nicht verwenden,


 ...weil er Standardsprache verwenden muss. 





> das dürfen Schüler nicht verwenden,


 ...weil sie Standardsprache verwenden müssen. 





> das dürfen Nachrichtensprecher nicht verwenden,


 ...weil sie Standardsprache verwenden müssen.

Aber nicht in jeder erdenklichen Situation muss man Standardsprache verwenden. 





> das ist nicht abgesegnet von Duden oder Canoo.


 Ich habe nicht im Duden nachgesehen, aber bei Canoo wird die Lage eigentlich recht nüchtern beschrieben und alles auf den Punkt gebracht:

_In der Umgangssprache wird manchmal anstelle des Genitivattributes der Dativ mit einem Possessivpronomen verwendet:

Diese Dativformen gelten in der Standardsprache als nicht korrekt._​
canoonet - Satzgliedbau: Nomengruppe: Attribut = Nomen​
Es wird einfach ausgesagt, dass diese _standardsprachlich _falsche Form in der Umgangssprache _vorkommt_. Die Form wird nicht als _umgangssprachlich falsch_ angekreidet.


> Und dieses Wort "falsch" möchte ich auch verwenden dürfen, denn es charakterisiert die Wendung für die vorgenannten Gruppen in idealer Weise:


 Ideal fände ich "_standardsprachlich_ falsch". 





> Warum in aller Welt sollte man diesen falschen Possessiv nicht als "in manchen Regionen fälschlicher Weise verwendet" bezeichnen?


 Das Problem ist, dass bei dieser Formulierung der _Maßstab_, nach dem sie als "falsch" gelten soll, nicht angegeben wird. Dadurch wird die Aussage problematisch und womöglich verwirrend.

Anderes Beispiel:

"Mobiltelefon": wird nur in der Fachsprache verwendet
"Handy": wird sonst allgemein in allen Situationen verwendet

Wenn jemand in einer nicht fachsprachlichen Situation "Mobiltelefon" verwendet, dann ist es verwirrend, wenn ich ihm ohne weiteres sage, dass "Mobiltelefon" falsch sei.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> Dieses Beispiel ist wirklich perfekt -- denn ist zeigt genau die Kluft zwischen meiner Meinung und Hutschis.
> 
> _ meiner Mutter ihr Haus_
> 
> Meine Analyse: Falsch. Punkt.
> 
> Das darf ein Deutsch-als-Fremdsprache-Lernender nicht verwenden, das dürfen Schüler nicht verwenden, das dürfen Nachrichtensprecher nicht verwenden, das ist nicht abgesegnet von Duden oder Canoo. Es gibt einfach Null Überlappungsbereich mit Standardsprache. (Alle Wörter sind standardsprachlich) Die Formulierung ist falsch. Und dieses Wort "falsch" möchte ich auch verwenden dürfen, denn es charakterisiert die Wendung für die vorgenannten Gruppen in idealer Weise: Nicht lernen, nicht verwenden, als falsch auffassen.
> 
> ...



In all diesen Fällen geht es um Standardsprache. Und standardsprachlich ist es falsch. Das habe ich nie bestritten. Schule und ähnliche Einrichtungen sollten sich an Standardsprache halten.

"Grauslich" und "dialektal" haben normalerweise nichts miteinander zu tun. "Dialektal" ist standardsprachlich neutral. "Grauslich" ist dagegen subjektiv (im gegebenen Zusammenhang.)

Wenn jemand Dialekt oder dialektal (unter Dialekteinfluss stehend) als grauslich empfindet, ist das seine persönliche Meinung.
Die Gleichsetzung von "grauslich" und "dialektal" ist eher umgangssprachlich. (Dialektal sei grauslich).

Dadurch, dass Wendungen standardsprachlich falsch sind, sind sie das nicht auch in Volksliedern oder in der Umgangssprache.
Du möchtest Umgangssprache auf Standardsprache einschränken. Ich denke nicht, dass das funktioniert. Gerade weil Umgangssprache vielfältiger ist, erlaubt sie viele Nuancen, die in Standardsprache schwierig darzustellen sind.

Viele Redewendungen sind nicht standardsprachlich. SIe sind deshalb trotzdem nicht falsch.
Ich zweifle, ob "Lackaffen feilhalten" nicht zur Standardsprache gehört, nur weil es nicht im Duden steht. ("Lackaffe" steht drin.)  
Dagegen ist "einen Zacken aus der Krone brechen" drin. 
Umgangssprachliche Wendungen werden Standardsprache und Wendungen veralten in Standardsprache, wobei sie oft eher aus der Umgangssprache verschwinden.

Heute kann man kaum noch sagen: "Es schnie gestern". Es steht nicht mal mehr im Duden. In der Poesie kann ich es noch verwenden. In Deutsch für Fremdsprachler heißt es "schneite".
Und "er schneite herein" ist im Duden als "umgangssprachlich" gekennzeichnet.

"Der Hund boll" wird noch verwendet, aber nicht mehr im Duden. Also auch nichts für die Schule.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Sehr viele Muttersprachler empfinden diese Formulierung als grauslich und höchst dialektal.


Das ist dann aber deren Problem. Viele andere Sprecher empfinden die Formulierung natürlich in der Umgangssprache und verwenden es auch so.


Kajjo said:


> Nicht lernen, nicht verwenden, als falsch auffassen.


Ich hoffe doch stark, dass wir über die Zeit hinaus sind, wo Lehrer aus eigener Herrlichkeit diktieren können, was man lernen "darf".

Die unqualifizierte Bezeichnung "falsch" ist halte ich nur für sinnvoll, wenn Konsens besteht, dass etwas für alle Register falsch ist. Ein solcher Konsens besteht hier nur für das standardsprachliche Register aber nicht für das umgangssprachliche.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> "Grauslich" und "dialektal" haben normalerweise nichts miteinander zu tun.


_ Dialekte _können (und sind es oft) schön sein. Ich verstehe Kajjos feindselige Haltung Dialekten gegenüber wirklich nicht.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> In all diesen Fällen geht es um Standardsprache. Und standardsprachlich ist es falsch. Das habe ich nie bestritten. Schule und ähnliche Einrichtungen sollten sich an Standardsprache halten.


...und das sollte nach unseren Richtlinien auch für das Forum gelten, wenn nicht ausdrücklich nach Mundart, Dialekt oder dergleichen gefragt ist. Immer wieder standardsprachlich-falsche Varianten zu ergänzen, wo sie dem Lernenden nichts nützen, halte ich für den falschen Weg -- und daran entzündet sich diese Diskussion ja seit zehn Jahren immer wieder. Wohlgemerkt, es gibt sicherlich Situationen, in denen die pro-aktive Erklärung von nicht-standardsprachlichen Alternativen sinnvoll sein kann, z. B. wenn ein Deutschlernender damit absehbar in der Praxis konfrontiert werden wird. Aber allzu oft empfinde ich es als wirklich irreführend, schlichtweg falsche Schreibweisen oder Wendungen unbedingt noch zu ergänzen, obwohl das Thema eigentlich auch ohne erschöpfend behandelt wäre, und sie dann bloß als "umgangssprachlich" zu markieren.

Genau hier habe ich das Problem und das löst auch dieser Thread schon wieder nicht zufriedenstellend. Umgangssprachlich kann einerseits verwendet werden im Sinne von (1) salopper, volksnaher, einfacher oder scherzhafter Ausdrucksweise bzw. als Sprachebene des Normalbürgers im Alltag oder aber (2) als Kennzeichnung standardsprachlich-falscher Ausdrücke -- und genau diese Version (2) finde ich irreführend, wenn sie einfach so unerkennbar und abwechselnd neben (1) verwendet wird, da der Leser nicht weiß, ob der markierte Ausdruck nun standardsprachlich-korrekt, aber von der Sprachebene umgangssprachlich ist, oder ob der Ausdruck standardsprachlich-falsch ist, aber von manchen bzw. vielen Sprechern dennoch verwendet wird. Ich würde mir wünschen, dass der Begriff "Umgangssprache" klarer definiert wäre und zwar im Sinne von (1). Der Begriff "Umgangssprache" sollte eben nicht verwendet werden, um standardsprachlich-falsche Formen zu kennzeichnen.

Wie viel schöner wäre es, klar zu schreiben "nicht-standardsprachlich, aber mundartlich in Region ... üblich" (für die Aussprache "jemacht") oder "nicht-standardsprachlich, aber eine verbreitete Variante in Region..." oder "standardsprachlich falsch, aber in einigen Regionen üblich" (für "meiner Mutter ihr Haus"). Welchen Vorteil bietet es, stattdessen wischi-waschi einfach "umgangsspr." zu markieren?

*Klare Begriffe für klare Gedanken! -- *Klarheit der Kennzeichnung statt Irreführung oder Schwammigkeit.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> _Dialekte _können (und sind es oft) schön sein. Ich verstehe Kajjos feindselige Haltung Dialekten gegenüber wirklich nicht.


Ich habe eigentlich gar keine feindselige Haltung gegenüber Dialekten, aber ich verstehe schon, wenn es bei manchen Diskussionen hier so rüber kommt. Ich höre ganz gern Plattdeutsch und kenne es auch noch von meinen Großeltern, ich bin im Urlaub unheimlich gerne im Alpenraum unterwegs und viele der Dialekte vermitteln geradezu ein positives Gefühl von Urlaub für mich. In diesem Sinne stören mich Dialekte überhaupt nicht, sondern drücken ja auch viel von der jeweiligen Kultur aus.

Der entscheidende Punkt für mein höchst persönliches Empfinden ist, dass ein echter Dialektsprecher eben Dialekt spricht und sich dessen ja auch bewusst ist. Wenn er dann aber Hochdeutsch spricht und dialektale Fehler macht, dann sollte er sich eben auch dessen bewusst sein und es als Fehler anerkennen und nicht als Umgangssprache schönreden. "Das tät ich doch nicht tun" oder "Meine Mutter ihr Haus" mag in urbairischem Dialekt exakt richtig sein und selbst für mich perfekt klingen, aber auf Hochdeutsch ist und bleibt beides eben falsch. Dieser Unterschied liegt mir am Herzen: Klare Begriffe für klare Gedanken! Wenn schon Bairisch oder Plattdeutsch, dann ganz Bairisch oder Plattdeutsch. Wenn schon Hochdeutsch, dann standardsprachlich. Aber Mischungen sind eben nicht irgendwie "umgangssprachlich korrekt" sondern allenfalls "übliche regionale/dialektale Fehler".


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Der Begriff "Umgangssprache" sollte eben nicht verwendet werden, um standardsprachlich-falsche Formen zu kennzeichnen.


Diese Definitionen ist sinnlos. Es ist der eigentliche Sinn der Markierung "umgangssprachlich", Abweichungen der Umgangssprache von der Standardsprache zu kennzeichnen.

Es ist umgekehrt aber nicht alles, was tatsächlich vorkommt aber nicht standardsprachlich ist automatisch umgangssprachlich. Es gibt mehr als nur diese zwei Register. Ob "meinem Bruder sein" Haus" nun umgangssprachlich korrekt ist oder ob es einem dritten Register zuzuordnen ist, darüber können wir gerne diskutieren. Ich bin der Meinung "ja", gegenteilige Auffassungen kann ich aber durchaus nachvollziehen. Nur die Tatsache, dass es standardsprachlich falsch ist, das ist kein gültiges Argument.


----------



## ablativ

Folgt man der Definition für "Umgangssprache" [Kleines linguistisches Wörterbuch], so passt
"meinem Bruder sein Haus" in die Gruppierung 1): "Sprachvarietät zwischen Hoch-/Standardsprache und Dialekten mit zwar deutlich regionaler Färbung, aber ohne extreme Dialektismen",

und "irgendein Kaff am Arsch der Welt" in die Gruppierung 2): "Im zwanglosen Gespräch gepflegter Sprachstil".

Dort werden auch Dialekt und Sozio-Dialektologie definiert.


----------



## berndf

ablativ said:


> "meinem Bruder sein Haus" in die Gruppierung 1): "Sprachvarietät zwischen Hoch-/Standardsprache und Dialekten mit zwar deutlich regionaler Färbung, aber ohne extreme Dialektismen"


Hier wüsste ich nicht, welcher Region ich den "his-genitive", wie die Form im Englischen heißt (ich kenne keinen deutschen Ausdruck dafür), zuordnen sollte. Er tritt über den ganzen westgermanischen Sprachraum und über die Jahrhunderte verteilt immer wieder auf. Im Deutschen könnte ihn sowohl ein Steirer als auch ein Ostfriese benutzen. Ich finde ihn ein gutes Beispiel für das, was Elroy sagte, nämlich dass die überregionale Umgangssprache eine von der Standardsprache zwar nicht unabhängige aber doch eigenständige Entwicklungsgeschichte hat.


----------



## Kajjo

ablativ said:


> Folgt man der Definition für "Umgangssprache" [Kleines linguistisches Wörterbuch], so passt
> "meinem Bruder sein Haus" in die Gruppierung 1): "Sprachvarietät zwischen Hoch-/Standardsprache und Dialekten mit zwar deutlich regionaler Färbung, aber ohne extreme Dialektismen", und "irgendein Kaff am Arsch der Welt" in die Gruppierung 2): "Im zwanglosen Gespräch gepflegter Sprachstil".


Ja, das entspricht ja meinen beiden in #31 genannten Teilbedeutungen, die wir wohl alle wahrnehmen und die die Markierung "Umgangssprache" so schwierig machen, oder?

(1) ist sehr oft eben standardsprachlich-falsch, (2) dagegen standardsprachlich-korrekt, höchstens situativ verschieden angemessen.

Solche unklaren Doppel-Definitionen machen es eben schwer, klar zu markieren, ob eine Wendung fehlerhaft oder nur "zwanglos" ist. Dieses Thema entstand ja vor allem aus dem Bedarf, hier im Forum klarer unterscheiden zu können, was nun von beidem gemeint ist.


----------



## Hutschi

Kajjo said:


> ...
> 
> (1) ist sehr oft eben standardsprachlich-falsch, (2) dagegen standardsprachlich-korrekt, höchstens situativ verschieden angemessen.
> 
> Solche unklaren Doppel-Definitionen machen es eben schwer, klar zu markieren, ob eine Wendung fehlerhaft oder nur "zwanglos" ist. Dieses Thema entstand ja vor allem aus dem Bedarf, hier im Forum klarer unterscheiden zu können, was nun von beidem gemeint ist.



Ich sehe darin kein Problem. Wenn ich schreibe: "Nicht standardsprachlich, aber umgangssprachlich korrekt" kann nur 1) gemeint sein. Wenn ich schreibe: "korrekt", dann ist 2 gemeint. Sonst würde ich das Register genauer beschreiben: Standardsprachlich korrekt, meist poetisch verwendet. (Oder ähnlich).

Sprache ist nicht völlig exakt und wir haben hier ein schönes Beispiel für Parakonsistenz. (Den Begriff habe ich erst kürzlich gelernt.)
Etwas kann zugleich wahr/korrekt und falsch sein.
Wir haben hier keine scharfen Definitionen, wie in weiten Teilen der Mathematik.

Wenn eine Wendung fehlerhaft ist, dann ist sie das in den anwendbaren Registern. (Ich muss nicht alle aufzählen,  nur die, in denen die Aussage "fehlerhaft" nicht zutrifft.)

Wenn jemand eine Frage stellt:

"Ich habe die Wendung 'meinem Bruder sein Haus' gehört, ist sie korrekt?"
oder
"Ist 'meinem Bruder sein Haus' korrekt?"
- dann denke ich, die angemessene Antwort ist:

"Standardsprachlich ist es falsch/nicht korrekt, aber umgangssprachlich wird es häufig verwendet, obwohl es von vielen abgelehnt wird."

Warum das erwähnen? Der Fragesteller hat die Wendung nicht erfunden. Zumindest hat er sie in den seltensten Fällen erfunden. Er hört sie in seiner Umgebung. Davon gehe ich aus.
Nun kann er nicht los und allen sagen:"Du sprichst falsches Deutsch." Besser ist, er passt sich regionalen oder überregionalen umgangssprachlichen Wendungen an, schon um "dazuzugehören".

Ein anderes Beispiel:

"Mein Bruder, wo gestern gekommen ist."
Standardsprachlich falsch/nicht korrekt, umgangssprachlich regional gebräuchlich (zum Beispiel im itzgründischen Bereich), dialektal beeinflusst.

Erläuterung: (nur für hier.)
Der Unterschied zu Dialekt/Mundart
Im Dialekt wäre es ungefähr: "Mei Bruda, wu gestarn kumma is."

(Viele verwechseln Dialekt/Mundart und regionale hochdeutsche Umgangssprache.)

Wenn jemand danach fragt, hat er auch diese Wendung sehr wahrscheinlich nicht erfunden.


----------



## Kajjo

Hutschi said:


> "Ist 'meinem Bruder sein Haus' korrekt?"
> - dann denke ich, die angemessene Antwort ist: "Standardsprachlich ist es falsch/nicht korrekt, aber umgangssprachlich wird es häufig verwendet, obwohl es von vielen abgelehnt wird."


Das wäre in der Tat die perfekte Antwort. Wenn es mal so immer wäre! Ganz oft lese ich eher etwas wie "Ja, ist umgangssprachlich üblich" und das birgt dann die von mir so verachteten Gefahren der Irreführung.



> "Mein Bruder, wo gestern gekommen ist." Standardsprachlich falsch/nicht korrekt, umgangssprachlich regional gebräuchlich (zum Beispiel im itzgründischen Bereich), dialektal beeinflusst.


Na ja, hier finde ich, könnte der Hinweis auf "umgangssprachlich" gleich ganz entfallen. Ich würde eine Antwort bevorzugen wie: "standardsprachlich falsch, eine stark dialektal beeinflusste, nur regional verbreitete Ausdrucksweise".


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Solche unklaren Doppel-Definitionen machen es eben schwer, klar zu markieren, ob eine Wendung fehlerhaft oder nur "zwanglos" ist.


Die Sprachwirklichkeit ist eben nicht so einfach, wie präskriptive Grammatiker sie traditionell gerne dargestellt haben.

In England hat diese Bevormundung bereits dazu geführt, dass _RP_ (standardsprachliche Ausspracheregeln) ein stark negativ konnotiertes Konzept ist und z.B. aus Lokalradios weitgehend verbannt ist.

Im Deutschen sind wir noch nicht so weit, was teilweise auch daran liegt, dass es ein relativ friedliches Miteinander der prinzipiellen Sprachebenen gibt: Standardsprache, überregionale Umgangssprache, Regionalsprache/Dialekt.

Ich sehe oder höre mir öfters spracherzieherische Fernseh- oder Radiosendungen an. Bei diesen dogmatischen Erklärungen, was "man" alles sagen "darf" und was nicht, wird mir regelmäßig schlecht. Ich bin davon überzeugt, wenn heute noch so geredet würde, dann wäre _Hochdeutsch _bzw. _Standardsprache _heute auch ein Schimpfwort.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Das wäre in der Tat die perfekt Antwort.


Sehe ich auch so. Der Status innerhalb der Umgangssprache ist strittig und das sollte auch genauso beschrieben werden.


Kajjo said:


> Ganz oft lese ich eher etwas wie "Ja, ist umgangssprachlich üblich" und das birgt dann die von mir so verachteten Gefahren der Irreführung.


Auf die Frage mit "Das ist falsch" zu antworten wäre aus demselben Grund aber ebenso irreführend. Simplifizierende Beschreibungen sowohl nach dem Motte "umgangssprachlich geht alles" als auch nach dem Motto "alles was nicht Standardsprache ist, darf nicht erwähnt werden" sind gleichermaßen irreführend.

Was dieses Forum angeht, so gebe ich Dir aber Recht, dass man nicht auch noch die letzte umgangssprachliche und regionalen Verästelungen proaktiv aufzählen sollte, auch wenn danach gar nicht gefragt wurde. In den allermeisten Fällen verwirrt das mehr, als dass es hilft.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Auf die Frage mit "Das ist falsch" zu antworten wäre aus demselben Grund aber ebenso irreführend.


Das sehe ich nicht so. Im Gegenteil nehme ich an, dass die überwältigende Mehrheit aller Leser die Aussage korrekt im Sinne von "gemäß der Standardsprache falsch" sinnvoll interpretieren würde. Das ist genau das, wonach die meisten hier fragen und was die meisten als "falsch" oder "richtig" empfinden, wenn sie nicht "zu viel Ahnung" haben und die Sache komplizierter als nötig machen. Das Bezugssystem "Duden" ist den allermeisten Menschen doch schon verdammt vertraut und muss nicht jedesmal wortwörtlich ergänzt werden. 



> Was dieses Forum angeht, so gebe ich Dir aber Recht, dass man nicht auch noch die letzte umgangssprachliche und regionalen Verästelungen proaktiv aufzählen sollte, auch wenn danach gar nicht gefragt wurde. In den allermeisten Fällen verwirrt das mehr, als dass es hilft.


Danke für die klaren Worte. Ich würde mir wünschen, dass sich alle an diesem Thread beteiligten daran mal halten würden... mit Schwerpunkt auf dem Konzept "pro-aktiv". Wenn es gefragt ist, ist fast alles wünschenswert, aber immer wieder nicht-standardsprachliche Beispiele einfach mal so ohne jeden Grund zu erwähnen, sollte endlich unterbleiben.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Im Gegenteil nehme ich an, dass die überwältigende Mehrheit aller Leser die Aussage korrekt im Sinne von "gemäß der Standardsprache falsch" sinnvoll interpretieren würde.


Wenn Du einfach sagst "nicht-standardsprachlich" anstatt "richtig" und "falsch", dann musst Du keine Annahmen treffen, von denen Du ohnehin nicht weißt, ob sie zutreffen. Ich lebe außerhalb des Sprachraums meiner Muttersprache und meine Frau und ich kamen in den Sprachraum, in dem ich heute lebe, mit recht mangelhaften Schulfranzösisch. Insbesondere fehlte und das Gefühl für die Zuordnung einzelner Ausdrucksformen zu den Sprachebenen, gerade weil in der Schule nur die Standardsprache thematisiert wurde. Und das war für uns als Lernende eines der größten Probleme.

Aus eigener Erfahrung muss ich die Hypothese, dass mit eine Konzentration auf Standardsprache dem Lernenden am meisten gedient ist, vehement ablehnen.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Aus eigener Erfahrung muss ich die Hypothese, dass mit eine Konzentration auf Standardsprache dem Lernenden am meisten gedient ist, vehement ablehnen.


Ich habe das anders erlebt. Ich gebe zu, in bezug auf Hörverständnis muss man vieles kennen, aber in bezug auf eigene Anwendung nützt es z.B. im Englischen nichts, sich als Ausländer auch noch an die falsche doppelte Verneinung, den übermäßigen Gebrauch von "ain't" oder ständige "you know"-Einschübe zu gewöhnen, nur um etwas "authentischer" klingen zu wollen. Das ist schlichtweg albern und kontraproduktiv.

Umgangssprache im zweiten Sinne "zwanglos" ist natürlich nötig. Egal ob Scherze, Vulgärausdrücke, Fluchen und Schimpfen... aber das ist ja alles standardsprachlich und nicht nicht falsch.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> es z.B. im Englischen nichts, sich als Ausländer auch noch an die falsche doppelte Verneinung, den übermäßigen Gebrauch von "ain't" oder ständige "you know"-Einschübe zu gewöhnen, nur um etwas "authentischer" klingen zu wollen.


Darum geht es ja auch gar nicht. Viel wichtiger ist zu wissen, welche Formulierungen in welchen Sprachkontexten unangemessen sind.


Kajjo said:


> aber das ist ja alles standardsprachlich


Nein. Vulgärausdrücke sind nie standardsprachlich.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Nein. Vulgärausdrücke sind nie standardsprachlich.


Ich ahnte es doch, dass unsere Definition von "standardsprachlich" immer noch voneinander abweicht... Du hast da immer wieder eine andere, ich sag es mal vorsichtig "zu linguistische" Perspektive als der "Normalbürger".

Beispiel: "Arschloch" hat einen ganz normalen Eintrag im Duden ohne besondere Markierung, nur mit der Anmerkung in Klammern "(Schimpfwort)". Selbst wirklich üble Ausdrücke wie "Fotze" haben nur "(vulgär, oft als Schimpfwort)" -- damit sind beide Ausdrücke _in meinem Sinne der Definition_ offensichtlich standardsprachlich.


----------



## bearded

berndf said:


> Vulgärausdrücke sind nie standardsprachlich


Ist das wirklich so?  Ich denke an den weitverbreiteten vulgären Ausdruck ''Sie können mich (mal) am...lecken'' (ich bitte um Verzeihung):  Ist der Satz nicht in gutem Standarddeutsch?


----------



## Kajjo

@BM: Doch, der Meinung bin ich auch. Es kommt wohl darauf an, wie man Standardsprache definiert und Berndf hat da eine andere Perspektive. Er sieht es mehr als "Register", ich sehe es als Regelwerk. Für den Normalbürger ist Standarddeutsch das, "was vom Duden akzeptiert wird". Dazu gehören definiert auch Schimpf- und Vulgärausdrücke. 

Aber ich bin ja auch der Meinung, dass Teildefinition (2) der Umgangssprache, nämlich "zwanglose Gesprächssituation" die bessere ist und eine Teilmenge der Standardsprache ist. Nur so ergibt es für mich Sinn. 

Umgangssprache (1) im Sinne von "zwischen Standard- und Dialekt", also nicht standardsprachlich, müsste einfach einen anderen Begriff bekommen, z.B. "mundartliche beeinflusste Alltagsprache"


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Beispiel: "Arschloch" hat einen ganz normalen Eintrag im Duden ohne besondere Markierung, nur mit der Anmerkung in Klammern "(Schimpfwort)".


Gut, mit "*nie *standardsprachlich" habe ich mich etwas zu sehr aus dem Fenster gelehnt, dass ist mir nachher auch aufgefallen. Duden (um jetzt bei der von Dir erwähnten Referenz zu bleiben) inkludiert in seiner Definition der Standardsprachlichkeit auch das Attribut "nicht schichten-/gruppenspezifisch" (hier ist eine Übersicht über verschiedene Definitionen in rezenter Literatur publiziert vom IDS). Dieses Attribut schießt aber einen Großteil vulgärsprachlicher Ausdrücke aus.

In diesem Zusammenhang ist auch die von dir erwähnte doppelte Verneinung interessant. Unter akademisch gebildeten herrscht wohl allgemeine Übereinstimmung, dass "Die Espressomaschine darf nie ohne Wasser stehen gelassen werden" (weil eine komplett ausgetrocknete Pumpe nur sehr schwer wieder in Betrieb genommen werden kann) so zu verstehen ist, dass man _immer Wasser in der Maschine belassen soll_ und dass es sich nicht um eine Verstärkung der Aussage "Die Espressomaschine darf nie mit Wasser stehen gelassen werden" handelt.

Dies ist aber eindeutig _schichtenspezifisch_. Es bedarf einer gewissen Vertrautheit mir formaler Logik, um Mehrfachverneinungen so aufzulösen wie wir das tun. Ich habe auf den erwähnten Satz in der Tat die Antwort bekommen "Ja, ich leere doch das Wasser immer nach dem Gebrauch aus" und jeder Versuch, der Person zu erklären, dass der Satz das genaue Gegenteil meint blieb erfolglos.

Tatsache ist, dass die doppelte Verneinung als verstärkende Verneinung im Deutschen wie in anderen Sprachen über Jahrhunderte, wahrscheinlich über Jahrtausende, wenn man Vorgängersprachen mit einschließt, die natürliche Interpretation war und zu nicht unbedeutenden Teilen immer noch ist.

Hier schlagen dann zwei Herzen in meiner Brust: Als jemand, der sich sehr viel mit formaler Logik befasst hat, interpretiere ich die doppelte Verneinung natürlich auch als sich aufhebende und nicht als sich verstärkende Verneinung und solche Missverständnisse wie das oben beschriebene empfinde ich als äußerst enervierend. Auf der anderen Seite ist es aber ein problematischer Akt von Kulturimperialismus von uns akademisch gebildeten, ein in der Sprache tief verankertes Konstrukt aus eigener Herrlichkeit einfach als "falsch" zu brandmarken.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Duden (um jetzt bei der von Dir erwähnten Referenz zu bleiben) inkludiert in seiner Definition der Standardsprachlichkeit auch das Attribut "nicht schichten-/gruppenspezifisch" ... Dieses Attribut schießt aber einen Großteil vulgärsprachlicher Ausdrücke aus.


Ich schätze, du interpretierst hier den Ausdruck "schichten/gruppenspezifisch" falsch im Sinne von zu verallgemeinert. Zum Beispiel ist Fachsprache sicherlich Fachsprache, aber gewiss auch eine Teilmenge der Standardsprache. Niemand würde wohl auf die Idee kommen, dass eine chemische Dissertation nicht standardsprachlich wäre, wenn sie formal dem Duden folgt, auch wenn _zusätzliche fachspezifische _Ausdrücke hinzukommen. Spezialdefinitionen von einzelnen Wörtern in Naturwissenschaft oder Jura sind auch meiner Meinung nach schon Grenzfälle, aber zu behaupten, sie widersprächen der Standardsprache wäre zu kurz gedacht, finde ich. Sie stehen dann vielleicht parallel dazu und definieren enger. Eine im gehobene Stil geschriebene Abhandlung, Essay, Buch, Dissertation oder Rede ist für mich eindeutig standardsprachlich, selbst dann, wenn sie nur eine gehobene Zielgruppe anspricht.



> In diesem Zusammenhang ist auch die von dir erwähnte doppelte Verneinung interessant. Unter akademisch gebildeten herrscht wohl allgemeine Übereinstimmung, dass "Die Espressomaschine darf nie ohne Wasser stehen gelassen werden"


Ich muss gestehen, dass ich das nicht einmal als doppelte Verneinung aufgefasst hätte. Die Analogie von "nie ohne" und "immer mit" ist so frappierend, dass ich denke, wer das nicht versteht, der gehört für mich auch wahrlich nicht zur Zielgruppe irgendeiner linguistischen Definition. Der darf dann auch grunzend nicken und gut ist. Sorry.

Richtig dämliche doppelte Verneinungen sind doch jene, die eben _nicht_ gemeint sind, sondern bei denen die doppelte Verneinung eine Intensivierung der einfachen Verneinung sein soll, aber logisch natürlich nicht ist.

_ Ich bin nicht unglücklich. = Ich bin glücklich (oder neutral)._ [logisch korrekt]
_ Das macht kein Mensch nicht. = Das macht kein Mensch._ [Intensivierung, logisch falsch]
_ We don't need no education. = We don't need education._ [Intensivierung, logisch falsch]

Zurück zum schichtenspezifisch: Ich denke auch nicht, dass Vulgarismen wie Arschloch wirklich schichtenspezifisch sind. Das benutzt doch jeder -- und wenn er es vielleicht öfter denkt als sagt. Diese Wörter sind für mich eindeutig standardsprachlich und egal ob ich mich ausdrücke wie der letzte Prolet oder der gehobenste Professor, es kann alles standardsprachlich sein und jeder kann auch Fehler machen. Ich empfinde es aber als in die Sackgasse führend, wenn wir gewisse Fehler irgendwie als "richtig in Unterschichtdeutsch" definieren würden, nur weil viele Unterschichtler eben jene Fehler gehäuft machen. Das ist erstens unfair denjenigen gegenüber, die trotz ihrer Zugehörigkeit durchaus wert auf richtiges Deutsch legen als auch destruktiv im Sinne der Motivation, besseres Deutsch zu lernen. Lass sie ihre Fehler machen, jeder hat einen anderen Anspruch und andere Bedürfnisse, aber redet doch bitte trotzdem Tacheles und bezeichnet Fehler als Fehler.

Zurück zum Standarddeutsch: "Wie im Duden" ist nach wie vor eine gute Definition und auch Canoo.net folgt dem doch sehr gut. Eigentlich wissen wir alle schon ganz von alleine, was standardsprachlich ist und was nicht. Logisch, der Teufel liegt wie immer im Detail, aber wir dürfen uns von den Grauzonen der Fachsprache, der Unterschicht, der Jargons nicht den überwältigend großen Bereich der ganz klaren Standardsprache unklarer erscheinen lassen, als er in Wirklichkeit ist.

Vulgarismen und Schimpfwörter, aber auch Fachausdrücke und dergleichen gehören zur Standardsprache dazu. Die "zwanglose Umgangssprache (2)" gehört selbstverständlich ebenso dazu. Saloppe Ausdruckweisen oder Flüche sind oftmals standardsprachlich. Die Abgrenzung der Standardsprache muss geschehen durch Verstoß gegen Regeln oder durch dialektale Einflüsse.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Zum Beispiel ist Fachsprache sicherlich Fachsprache, aber gewiss auch eine Teilmenge der Standardsprache.


Nein, _Fachsprache _steht in explizitem Gegensatz zu _Standardsprache_. Da sind sich die verschiedenen Definitionen in der Literatur ziemlich einig (was natürlich nicht heißt, das die beiden keine Überlappungen haben).


----------



## Kajjo

Mich wundert nichts mehr. Solche Definitionen nützen der Normalbevölkerung rein gar nichts.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Richtig dämliche doppelte Verneinungen sind doch jene, die eben _nicht_ gemeint sind, sondern bei denen die doppelte Verneinung eine Intensivierung der einfachen Verneinung sein soll, aber logisch natürlich nicht ist.
> 
> _ Ich bin nicht unglücklich. = Ich bin glücklich (oder neutral)._ [logisch korrekt]
> _ Das macht kein Mensch nicht. = Das macht kein Mensch._ [Intensivierung, logisch falsch]
> _ We don't need no education. = We don't need education._ [Intensivierung, logisch falsch]


Das magst Du (und bis zu einem gewissen Grad kann ich Dir folgen) als _dämlich _empfinden. Das ist aber noch kein ausreichendes Kriterium. Ich habe nichts dagegen, wenn Du Dein eigenes Sprachempfinden argumentativ verteidigst. Es zum Kriterium für richtig und falsch zu erheben ist aber nicht angemessen.


----------



## Kajjo

Im (Standard-)Deutschen ist die Lage bezüglich der doppelten Verneinung doch klar und ich brauche da keine Privatdefinitionen zum Standard zu erheben, sondern nur dem Standard zu folgen. Selbstverständlich ist es im Deutschen unstrittig, wie doppelte Verneinungen gemeint sind. 

_Ich bin nicht unglücklich.
Das war gar nicht so unklug.
Niemals ohne Wasser._


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Im (Standard-)Deutschen ist die Lage bezüglich der doppelten Verneinung doch klar


Ja, das ist ja genau der Punkt. In Standardsprache ist das so festgelegt. In der Umgangssprache sieht das das längst nicht so klar. Und ich finde es unangemessen, von der Umgangssprache zu verlangen, dass sie alle Entwicklungen der Standardsprache nachmachen muss. Und de-facto hat sie es hier auch nicht getan.

Noch ein kleiner Nachtrag zu Deiner Verwendung von "logisch korrekt" und "logisch falsch":


Kajjo said:


> _ Ich bin nicht unglücklich. = Ich bin glücklich (oder neutral)._ [logisch korrekt]
> _ Das macht kein Mensch nicht. = Das macht kein Mensch._ [Intensivierung, logisch falsch]
> _ We don't need no education. = We don't need education._ [Intensivierung, logisch falsch]


 Was _logisch _und was _unlogisch _ist ist eine Frage der Festlegung. Im Deutschen gilt:
_Ich habe nichts gesagt_ = standardsprachlich
_Ich habe nicht nichts gesagt_ = nicht-standardsprachlich (sofern _nicht nichts_ als Verstärkung gemeint ist)

Im Französischen ist es genau umgekehrt:
_Je n'ai rien dit_ (wörtlich: _Ich nicht habe nichts gesagt_) = standardsprachlich.
_Je ai rien dit_ (wörtlich: _Ich habe nichts gesagt_) = nicht-standardsprachlich, in Umgangssprache vorherrschend.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> In der Umgangssprache sieht das das längst nicht so klar.


Also bis auf stark dialektale Einflüsse schon -- ich habe in Norddeutschland noch nie einen solchen Fehler gehört, auch nicht im Soziolekt der Unterschicht. Im Bairischen ist die doppelte Verneinung wohl richtig und daher auch bei bairisch-gefärbter Sprache vorzufinden, selbst wenn sie versuchen Standarddeutsch zu sprechen. 



> Und ich finde es unangemessen, von der Umgangssprache zu verlangen, dass sie alle Entwicklungen der Standardsprache nachmachen muss.


Da unterscheiden wir uns in der Sichtweise. Ich finde es selbstverständlich, dass jeder versucht, gutes Deutsch zu sprechen und nicht ein Mischmasch aus Dialekt und Hochdeutsch kauderwelscht.



> Noch ein kleiner Nachtrag zu Deiner Verwendung von "logisch korrekt" und "logisch falsch":
> Was _logisch _und was _unlogisch _ist ist eine Frage der Festlegung.


Das ist, auf Sprache bezogen, wohl richtig. Im Bereich der Logik gibt es aber ja wohl unstrittige Klarheit. Das Nichtverstehen logischer Zusammenhänge ist ein Kennzeichen von Bildungsferne. 

Mich würde aber interessieren, ob in Sprachen, in denen die doppelte Verneinung echter, korrekter Standard ist, die doppelte Verneinung überhaupt so empfunden wird oder vielmehr als einfache Verneinung, die halt durch zwei Wörter ausgedrückt werden muss. Das wäre dann ja ein ganz anderer Fall.

Der von uns angekreidete Fall betrifft doch eigentlich die zusätzliche, intensivierende oder markierende Verdopplung der Verneinung, die nicht sprachlich notwendig ist, sondern vom Sprecher freiwillig gewählt wird. Und in diesem Fällen mag es zwar sprachliche Gewohnheiten geben, aber gerade auch im Englischen ist doch klar, dass es hier eher scherzhafte oder bildungsferne Verwendung ist.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Im Bairischen ist die doppelte Verneinung wohl richtig und daher auch bei bairisch-gefärbter Sprache vorzufinden


Komm, im Plattdütschen doch genauso (_Ick hebb keen piep nich secht_).


Kajjo said:


> Im Bereich der Logik gibt es aber ja wohl unstrittige Klarheit.


Logik sind Folgerungen von Definitionen und Prämissen. Definitionen können nicht _falsch _oder _richtig_ sein (*DAS* wäre unlogisch), sie können nur mehr oder weniger _zweckmäßig _sein. Um logisch komplexe Zusammenhänge auszudrücken, ist die doppelte Verneinung als Verstärkung zu interpretieren unzweckmäßig da Sätze, da Aussagen der Form _~∃x:~a(x)_ (_es gibt kein x, das nicht a ist_) nicht oder nur mit Mühe darstellbar wären. In der Altgassprache nicht akademisch gebildeter ist dies aber i.d.R. kein Problem.


Kajjo said:


> Mich würde aber interessieren, ob in Sprachen, in denen die doppelte Verneinung echter, korrekter Standard ist, die doppelte Verneinung überhaupt so empfunden wird oder vielmehr als einfache Verneinung, die halt durch zwei Wörter ausgedrückt werden muss. Das wäre dann ja ein ganz anderer Fall.


Ja, natürlich wird die als einfache Verneinung empfunden. Das ist ja der ganze Punkt. Die Wiederholung der Verneinung durch ein zweites Wort hat die Funktion sie zu bekräftigen und nicht sie aufzuheben. In Konstrukten wie _Je n'ai rien dit_ oder _we don't need no education_. Stellt die Verneinung eine Art Symmetrie zwischen den Verneinungen verschiedener Satzteile, hier des Verbs und des Objekts, dar. Im Standarddeutschen gibt es auch noch Relikte dieser ursprünglichen Logik, wie z.B. in dem Satz _Bevor Du nicht dein Zimmer aufgeräumt hast darfst Du nicht Fernsehen schauen_.


Kajjo said:


> aber gerade auch im Englischen ist doch klar, dass es hier eher ... bildungsferne Verwendung ist.


Und? Haben bildungsferne Schichten keine Sprache? Immerhin haben sich unsere Sprachen zu großen Teil entwickelt, bevor es das Konzept _Bildung_ überhaupt gab. Den Anspruch des Bildungsbürgertums nach eigenem Bedürfnis Sprache in _richtig _und _falsch _einzuteilen, und das dann noch über seine Spielwiese genannt "Standardsprache" hinaus in die Umgangssprache, hat schon ein Element von Anmaßung.


----------



## bearded

Kajjo said:


> Mich würde aber interessieren, ob in Sprachen, in denen die doppelte Verneinung echter, korrekter Standard ist, die doppelte Verneinung überhaupt so empfunden wird oder vielmehr als einfache Verneinung, die halt durch zwei Wörter ausgedrückt werden muss. Das wäre dann ja ein ganz anderer Fall.


Italienisch ist eine solche Sprache.
_Non c'è nessuno _(''da ist nicht keiner'') = da ist niemand , _Non ho detto niente _(''ich habe nicht nichts gesagt'') = ich habe nichts gesagt.
Die Doppelverneinung wird als einfache Verneinung empfunden - durch zwei Wörter ausgedrückt - analog zu Plattdütsch.


----------



## bearded

Zum Thema Doppelverneinung möchte ich noch bemerken (was die meisten Foreros hier sicherlich schon wissen), dass Französisch - das am häufigsten als Beispiel einer Sprache mit Standard-Doppelverneinung erwähnt wird, vgl. #54 - nur scheinbar diese Art der Verneinung besitzt: denn ursprünglich waren die verneinenden Wörter/Partikel nicht negativ.  _Rien _(aus Lat. rem) bedeutet nämlich Sache/Ding, und _pas _(Lat. passum) bedeutet Schritt.
_Je ne veux rien _= (ursprünglich) ich will nicht Sache, also ich will keine Sache > ich will nichts,
_Je n'y vais pas  = _(ursprünglich) ich gehe nicht Schritt hin, also ich gehe keinen Schritt hin > ich gehe nicht hin.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Mich wundert nichts mehr. Solche Definitionen nützen der Normalbevölkerung rein gar nichts.


Das befremdet mich jetzt jetzt aber. Es gibt zwar im Detail einige Differenzen in der wissenschaftlichen Definition aber die Idee ist doch ganz einfach. Ich versucht mal eine bodenständige und praktische Definition zu geben:

Stell Dir vor, Du musst an eine(n) Unbekannte(n) einen Brief schreiben. Du weißt, nur in welches deutschsprachige Land Du schreibst. Du weißt nicht wie alt er/sie ist, als welcher sozialen Schicht er/sie stammt, ob es ein "lockerer Typ" ist oder eher formell und auch nicht welchen fachlichen/beruflichen Hintergrund die Person hat. Alles was Du Dich da rein zu schreiben traust, ohne Angst haben zu müssen, Dich unpassend ausgedrückt zu haben, das ist _Standardsprache_.


----------



## HilfswilligerGenosse

Alle mal 'runterkommen von der Palme (jaaaa, für Kajjo wieder "falsch")! 

Ich grenze mal an einem Beispielsatz ab: 

_Fachsprache: _Thomas hat das Auto des Peter in der Absicht rechtswidriger Zueignung weggenommen, indem er die der Sicherung gegen Wegnahme dienende Wegfahrsperre überwand. 
_Standardsprache:_ Thomas hat Peters Auto gestohlen (_higher register:_ entwendet), indem er die Lenkradsperre überwand/umging. 
_Umgangssprache: _THomas hat Peters Auto/das Auto vom Peter geklaut/stibitzt/gemopst/..., indem er die Lenkradsperre austrickste/aushebelte.  

Or: 

_Fachsprache: _Hiermit mache ich gegen Sie einen Herausgabeanspruch bezüglich eines Heftes aus §985 BGB geltend und bestreite Ihr Recht zum Besitz.
_Standardsprache: _Geben Sie mir (bitte), wie sind Sie daran eigentlich gelangt/gekommen? 
_Umgangssprache (fordernd):_ Heft her!; _(weniger fordernd): _Gib mir das Heft!


----------



## berndf

bearded man said:


> Zum Thema Doppelverneinung möchte ich noch bemerken (was die meisten Foreros hier sicherlich schon wissen), dass Französisch - das am häufigsten als Beispiel einer Sprache mit Standard-Doppelverneinung erwähnt wird, vgl. #54 - nur scheinbar diese Art der Verneinung besitzt: denn ursprünglich waren die verneinenden Wörter/Partikel nicht negativ.  _Rien _(aus Lat. rem) bedeutet nämlich Sache/Ding, und _pas _(Lat. passum) bedeutet Schritt.
> _Je ne veux rien _= (ursprünglich) ich will nicht Sache, also ich will keine Sache > ich will nichts,
> _Je n'y vais pas  = _(ursprünglich) ich gehe nicht Schritt hin, also ich gehe keinen Schritt hin > ich gehe nicht hin.


Stimmt natürlich. Italienisch ist ein viel besseres Beispiel als Französisch.


----------



## Hutschi

In Deutsch gibt es noch eine Form einer zweifachen Verneinung (ich nehme ein anderes Wort, um "doppelte Verneinung als Fachbegriff zu vermeiden.)

Das ist möglich, wenn die Verneinungen parallel sind, sich also nicht durch logische Addition mathematisch ausschalten.

"Du kommst wohl morgen nicht mit?" (Enthält eine Unterstellung.)

"Nein, ich komme nicht mit." - Nein und nicht stehen hier parallel, sie heben sich nicht auf.
Man kann hier auch nicht mit "Ja" antworten.
"Ja, ich komme nicht mit."
Ein einfaches "Nein" bedeutet: "Ich komme nicht mit."

Wenn man mitkommen will, kann man jedenfalls nicht mit "ja" antworten, die Verneinung der Frage ist hier "doch".
"Doch, ich komme mit."

Die Situationen hier sind alle umgangssprachlich, sind die Wendungen standardsprachlich?


----------



## Dan2

bearded man said:


> Zum Thema Doppelverneinung möchte ich noch bemerken..., dass Französisch ... *nur scheinbar* diese Art der Verneinung besitzt: *denn ursprünglich* waren die verneinenden Wörter/Partikel nicht negativ. _Rien _(aus Lat. rem) bedeutet nämlich Sache/Ding, und _pas _(Lat. passum) bedeutet Schritt.


Hmm... Ist die Geschichte von "pas" und "rien" tatsächlich von Bedeutung für die heutige Sprache?
"Tu viens?" "Pas maintenant."
"Qu'est-ce que tu veux?" "Rien."
Findest du nicht, dass diese Wörter heute genauso "negativ" sind, wie eure "non" und "niente"?


----------



## bearded

Ein sehr vernünftiger Einwand, Dan.  Einzige Antwort kann sein, dass die italienischen ''non'' und ''niente'' niemals positiv, sondern von Anfang an immer negativ gewesen  und somit als Verneinungen ''echter'' sind. Ich gebe natürlich zu, dass die Geschichte dieser Partikel auf den heutigen Sprachgebrauch keinen Einfluss hat.  Französich will ich dann im Vergleich zu meiner vorherigen Aussage teilweise 'rehabilitieren'.


----------

